

Ten Minutes That Mattered: Marc Andreessen - prakash
http://www.forbes.com/2009/08/05/netscape-venture-capital-intelligent-technology-andreessen_print.html

======
nuweborder
The 3 Rules are great advice. Simple and to the point. And any entrepreneur
can relate to them. Marc Andreesen is doing it again. First Netscape, then
NING, and now a VC, with a bunch of other stuff along the way. My venture
plans to easily work these three rules to the fullest.

------
mellery451
very pithy - which probably explains why J.B. hasn't penned his own "how to
succeed in business" book yet. Just a few more reptilian metaphors, and he'll
be on his way to a bestseller.

------
raheemm
I am going to use those snake analogies.

